# Pics - Chipper bearing fix



## unatool (Aug 10, 2007)

Here are some photo's of our rainy day project... We are replacing the big pillow bearings (disc chipper) on a 1998 Morbark 2100-D. We used our bucket truck to lift out the disc and feed wheel pivot armature. The machine is at 1300 hrs and the original bearings looked great upon inspection! Just looking for something to fix. We also replaced the bearings on the feed wheel and re-welded a cracked weld. I put in a new clutch last January so I made the decision to go the long haul on this (almost) unbreakable chipper. I think I can get another 10 years... GO MORBARK!:camera:


----------



## Mitchell (Aug 27, 2007)

*good job*

una

What made you rebuild the machine, was there obvious signs of wear. How can you tell? Im taking delivery of a brush bandit 90 in the coming weeks. Its being sent from the east coast to Oak Harbour on Widbey island, then I'm going to drag it up to canada. I was wondering what you would suggest checking when I recieve it. 
Scott


----------



## Tekko (Aug 27, 2007)

I´d guess the bearings made terrible noise and possibly had some axial play.

Unbreakable you say, try sticking a piece of iron bar into it  That would prolly ruin it permanently


----------



## lawson's tree s (Aug 27, 2007)

morbark chippers are die hard . at least you didnt have to fix it in your busy time of the season. good luck with your chipper it should last a long time


----------



## unatool (Sep 3, 2007)

Scott, I replaced the bearings, hydraulic hoses, feed wheel bearings and chain, etc. All the parts I replaced looked fine when removed. I have also been told that you know a big bearing has gone bad when it makes a bad noise... I only did the rebuild as to avoid future problems. The machine is at 1300 hours in almost 10 years of good use so I figure I get the next 10 years problem free...
As far as looking at your new/used machine - I recently bought a used Woodsman and towed it to Seattle from South Dakota. I had the wheel bearings replaced - the mechanic told me they were almost shot. Other than the wheels not falling off, I would check for cracked welds and change all the fluids?
I have some better pics I will post soon of us putting it back together


----------



## unatool (Sep 3, 2007)

here are 2 pics of lifting the disc (w/ new bearings) into the chipper. It had to be boomed into the ford truck and taken to a machine shop to pull the old bearings off.... just a little rusty, I guess. I don't know how we would have lifted it without the bucket truck...
p.s. we painted the ol' chipper while she was disassembled! looks good


----------



## Mitchell (Sep 3, 2007)

*looks sharp*

Great job; looks better then new. Good placement on the phone number as well. I tried to get the "tree" number here to no avail, I had to Settle for "PINE." What type of paint did you use?
SCott


----------



## unatool (Sep 5, 2007)

I used Imron paint (w/ catalyst & hardner). We only sprayed on about half a gallon. The best thing we got was a $25 mini HVLP gun to apply paint. It went on a little slow but very controlled. I had to use a little spray gun due to our small air compressor. All in all, it was a project well worth a (long) day effort. ...new decal kit from Morbark too


----------

